
The Gender Gap in Heart Disease - tomohawk
https://quillette.com/2019/06/12/the-real-gender-gap-in-heart-disease/
======
xiphias2
Heart disease is mostly an age related disease. As we can't yet cure it, what
matters more is when people die.

There's a real gender gap between sexes, but it's because men don't pay enough
attention to their health in general.

I think it's easier to cure the diseases themselves (however hard problem it
is) than to change the behavior of men though.

------
SomeOldThrow
Can we keep crap like quillette off this site?

~~~
dang
It's downweighted like most politicized sites. But what matters on HN is
article quality. If an article is substantive and interesting, and there's a
hope that it can be discussed thoughtfully, it doesn't matter what site it
comes from. I haven't looked at this article, but that's the reason the site
isn't banned. The same is true for sites with the opposite politics.

~~~
DanBC
quilette is flamebait bullshit. Anything potentially interesting is hard to
get at because it's buried in fucking nonsense.

This particular article is a vicious version of a middle brow dismissal: all
these other organisations are wrong, and here's my shitty excel plot to prove
it.

~~~
tzs
Did you see anything actually _wrong_ in the analysis? That table of death
rates by age group certainly brings to mind something like Simpson's Paradox
[1].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simpson%27s_paradox](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simpson%27s_paradox)

~~~
DanBC
He starts by saying Go Red for Women claimed that _heart disease_ kills more
women than men - they haven't made that claim.

He links a chart that talks about CVD, but uses that to talk about misleading
stats for heart disease. CVD includes stroke, and stroke kills more women than
men.

He also says (and this is transparently bullshit)

> In what can only be described as a landslide victory for the matriarchy, men
> turning 35 are half as likely to make it to 45 as their female counterparts.
> The same dismal statistic awaits men who make it to 45, and those who make
> it to 55. Inexplicably the messaging on cardiovascular disease somehow
> white-washes all of this.

In general, when one person is attempting to "debunk" statistics from
government level health statistical organisations (and here he's arguing with
CDC-NCHS) they need to be careful with their definitions (he isn't, see the
CVD point above), and they need to be really careful with their numbers (he
isn't, he's choosing ways to change the data to fit his narrative, rather than
using standard methods).

~~~
ThrowawayR2
> _He starts by saying Go Red for Women claimed that _heart disease_ kills
> more women than men - they haven 't made that claim._

Quoting from [https://www.goredforwomen.org/en/about-heart-disease-in-
wome...](https://www.goredforwomen.org/en/about-heart-disease-in-
women/facts/common-myths-about-heart-disease)

" _Myth: Heart disease is for men, and cancer is the real threat for women

Fact: Heart disease is a killer that strikes more women than men, and is more
deadly than all forms of cancer combined._"

Seems you're misinformed (to be polite). Perhaps readers should wonder what
other statements you've made that you are misinformed about?

------
rjkennedy98
I suspect at the heart of this is that making it a women’s issue is more
likely to move the needle in terms of attention and consequently funding. See
breast cancer for example.

